# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Da bi mogli popraviti forum, treba mi vasa pomoc

## anchie76

Dakle, da bi znali sto sve ne radi i sto vam stvara probleme, bitno mi je da mi to ovdje napisete.

Za sada koliko ja vidim nema hr verzije slova c.  Sva ostala slova se ok prikazuju.

Cula sam da se nekim korisnicima javio debug nakon pokusaja pisanja posta.  Ukoliko vam se to pojavi, *MOLIM VAS da to iskopirate i stavite mi tu (ili na moj mail). * Da bismo znali sto tocno moramo popraviti.

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1018879, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('prvo', 'malo', 'slova', '??????', 'onda', '??????')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

----------


## Ariens

> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1018879, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('prvo', 'malo', 'slova', 'c', 'onda', 'c)
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php



naravno kad sam pokusala to zalijepiti tu nije mi opet htio radi slova c i c unutar posta (znaci unutar posta su slova sa znakovima - a ne c i c)

----------


## ivarica

kad kliknem na gumbe 
prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu

----------


## ms. ivy

kad refresham stranicu sa zadnjim postovima, ponekad isto prikaže praznu stranicu.

----------


## anchie76

> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu


Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?

----------


## ivarica

kad idem na te linkove preko svojeg IE, tj preko fejvoritsa, prikaze mi ih ok
ali ako idem preko linkva na forumu, nemere

----------


## ms. ivy

"moji postovi" ne rade.

evo i debuga kad sam probala ovo postati:

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1018912, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('quot', 'moji', 'postovi', 'rade', 'debug', 'pojavljuje', 'zbog', 'rije?i', 'onim', 'znakovima')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

----------


## Lucija Ellen

moji postovi rade, zadnji postovi rade...
idem vidjet jel radi 0 postova

----------


## Lucija Ellen

0 postova - daje mi praznu stranicu, nis ne pise :/

----------


## Mayaa

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu
> 
> 
> Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?


radi   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu
> 
> 
> Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?


http://www.rodaplus.net/pics/blank.JPG

----------


## ivarica

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivarica prvotno napisa
> ...


e, bas ovako

gumb postovi s 0 odgovora mi radi ok

----------


## anchie76

Ok, kuzim zasto meni otvara bez problema.  Zato sto ja ne koristim hr slova   :Grin:    Ko vam kriv   :Laughing:  

Super ste! Hvala vam na info   :Kiss:

----------


## snoopygirl

meni sve radi. koristim č, ž, š, ć

----------


## ivarica

š?ž??

----------


## snoopygirl

> meni sve radi. koristim č, ž, š, ć



gle napisalo je sva ta slova  :shock:

----------


## ivarica

š?ž??

Generalna greška 

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1018980, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('š?ž??')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

----------


## apricot

nema ni dj

----------


## apricot

??šž?

----------


## martinaP

?žš??

----------


## mamma san

> ??šž?


šljaka....  :Grin:  

ali ne ? ? ?

----------


## mamma san

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1019036, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('šljaka', 'mrgreen', 'ali', '?', '?')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

----------


## snoopygirl

đ,š,č,ć,ž - jel vi svi vidite ova slova ili samo ja?

----------


## apricot

vidimo, vidimo   :Laughing:  
ti si svemirac!

----------


## Juroslav

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1019060, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('izvi?a?i', 'originalno', 'crkvena', 'organizacija', 'tako', 'ostali', 'svugdje', 'zapadu', 'kod', 'nas', 'trenutno', 'postoje', 'dvije', 'quot', 'struje', 'oni', 'koji', 'nastavljaju', 'tradiciju', 'doba', 'komunizma', 'nije', 'ništa', 'negativno', 'samo', 'žele', 'imati', 'direktne', 'veze', 'crkvom', 'sa', 'zapada', 'najviše', 'italije', 'preuzeli', 'svu', 'papirologiju', 'praksu', 'su', 'naj?eš?e', 'organizirani', 'pri', 'župama', 'ili', 'barem', 'imaju', 'tijesnu', 'suradnju', 'ina?e', 'divno', '?udo', 'hrvate', 'mislim', 'pljuju', 'jedna', 'drugoj', 'nego', 'jako', 'dobro', 'sura?uju')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

----------


## blis

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu
> 
> 
> Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?


Radi oboje. Naša slova - malo da, malo ne.
Ne znam da prijavim i to da ne dobijam obavijesti na mail o novim postovima  u pretpla?enim temama? Eto, ipak sam prijavila.   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu


Meni ne radi ovo, kad postam pojavi mi se info kao i kod Ariens.
Ne radi mi ? i ?

----------


## ms. ivy

upravo sam obrisala vrecu duplica.

cure i decki, unatoc debugu postovi *prolaze*, ne trebate ponovo postati.

----------


## ana.m

? ? š ? ž. 
 ? ? Š ? Ž

----------


## blis

Traženje postova (ne tema!) po autoru daje praznu stranicu.

----------


## momze

> upravo sam obrisala vrecu duplica.
> 
> cure i decki, unatoc debugu postovi *prolaze*, ne trebate ponovo postati.


ja upravo dosla ovo reci sto si ti rekla, Ajvi. 
jutros sam obrisala nekoliko duplih postova.

----------


## ana.m

Zna?i ne rade mi ni veliko ni malo meko ch, tvrdo ch i dj.

----------


## Romina

Generalna greška 




Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1019099, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('jednom', 'no?nom', 'klubu', 'je', 'onak', 'kao', 'pravi', 'jelen', 'stao', 'nogu', 'nakon', 'toga', 'po?astio', 'pi?em', 'se', 'iskupi', 'mrgreen')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php

----------


## snoopygirl

:shock: 

ma ne ja sam samo s Brača   :Grin:  

Meni se kod de buga događalo sljedeće: postam, to traje danima, i na kraju mi javi neki eror. nije ga bilo odavna. e sad, radim refresh i kaže, no post mode specified. odem na početnu, gledam posljednje postove, nađem topic di sam postala, ali mene nema tu. otvorim topic i onda se nađem, uglavnom dupli postovi. jesam ga zabiberila   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1019137, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('pronašla', 'sam', 'plijesan', 'uhvatila', 'gumi', 'oko', 'otvora', 'bubnja', 'tamo', 'valjda', 'uvijek', 'ostane', 'malo', 'vode', 'evil', 'dakle', 'se', 'nije', 'doga?alo', 'dok', 'je', 'sušilica', 'radila', 'što', 'sad', 'ima', 'tome', 'lijeka', 'cry', 'guma', 'flekava', 'crna', 'sick', 'zar', 'morati', 'mijenjati', 'veš', 'mašinu', 'shock')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php


Danas mi tražilo login   :Rolling Eyes:   ne vidim ž??š slova

----------


## upornamama

> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu


Isto tako (a nemam HR tipkovnicu).

----------


## cekana

Pokaže mi debug kao da ne pošalje post, a onda ga vidim dva puta postanog

----------


## Amalthea

š?ž??

----------


## Amalthea

š?ž??

----------


## plavaa

> moji postovi rade, zadnji postovi rade...
> idem vidjet jel radi 0 postova


Zadnji postovi rade, tako sam ja dosla do ove teme  :?

----------


## plavaa

vidim sve ?špž??, sve normalno posta, pokazuje zadnje postove. trazio me jedino login, no to je ok ako je netko radio i prckao sinoc.

----------


## plavaa

ok, povlacim   :Laughing:  




> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1019234, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('vidim', 'sve', '?špž??', 'normalno', 'posta', 'pokazuje', 'zadnje', 'postove', 'trazio', 'jedino', 'login', 'to', 'ok', 'ako', 'netko', 'radio', 'prckao', 'sinoc')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php

----------


## Joe

Da vidim jel proradilo
??žš?

----------


## plavaa

c i c nece - ? ?   :Grin:

----------


## plavaa

c i c nece - ? ?   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

Sad mi je rekao:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1019237, word_id, 0 FROM rodaphpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('vidim', 'jel', 'proradilo', '??žš?')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php


i poslije sam našla svoj post ali ch i slicno se pretvorilo u upitnike

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Lucija Ellen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moji postovi rade, zadnji postovi rade...
> idem vidjet jel radi 0 postova
> 
> 
> Zadnji postovi rade, tako sam ja dosla do ove teme  :?


pa to sam i napisala  :?

----------


## Sun

hm sad mi se nešto ?udno desilo: napisala post, napisalo mi debug mode (onaj isti koji svi navode), mislila sam da je prošao, ali ga nema. Topic mi se pojavi me?u _pogledajte svoje postove_, ali mog posta nema..

----------


## ms. ivy

u?i u topic pa ?eš ga vidjeti, a kad onda refreshaš bit ?e i me?u novim postovima.

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja isto napisala post, pojavio se debug mode, ali mog posta nigdje nema... još sam jednom probala s 'back' i opet poslala, dobila obavijest kako ne mogu postati tako brzo nakon prethodnog posta, ali nestali postovoi kao da su u zemlju propali  :?

----------


## ms. ivy

taj "ne možete postati..." zna?i da ti je post zapravo prošao, vidjet ?eš ga ako u?eš u topic i rehreshaš ga. ako si ponovo postala, prošao je dvaput.

----------


## MalaSirena

> taj "ne možete postati..." zna?i da ti je post zapravo prošao, vidjet ?eš ga ako u?eš u topic i rehreshaš ga. ako si ponovo postala, prošao je dvaput.


Ali nema ga nigdje  :? 

Ja sam startala novi topic... pokušavala sam u?i i preko 'prikažite moje postove' i gledala sam u podforum, ali nema  :?

----------


## MalaSirena

> taj "ne možete postati..." zna?i da ti je post zapravo prošao, vidjet ?eš ga ako u?eš u topic i rehreshaš ga. ako si ponovo postala, prošao je dvaput.


Ali nema ga nigdje  :? 

Ja sam startala novi topic... pokušavala sam uci i preko 'prikazite moje postove' i gledala sam u podforum, ali nema  :?

----------


## MalaSirena

Aha, našla sam ga kad odem na 'prikažite sve postove korisnika bla bla'   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## Ariens

Ja sam isto startala novi topic i nema ga - no u mom profilu se vide ti postovi. Mozda je stvar u novom topicu???

----------


## paci

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu
> 
> 
> Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?


Nekad da nekad ne.
I javio mi se onaj debug, ali mi je post naknadno prošao.
I ne rade  mi š ? ? ž

----------


## paci

anchie76 iskopirala sam debug mode i poslala sam ti na pp

----------


## zmaj

da probam ? i ? i ? i š i ž

----------


## vimmerby

Warning: mysql_query(): Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 24

Warning: mysql_query(): A link to the server could not be established in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 24

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php:24) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 483

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php:24) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 485

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php:24) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 486


meni se upravo ovo pojavilo iznad zaglavlja foruma kad sam se vracala na prethodnu stranicu.
pa ak kaj pomogne...

----------


## anchie76

Da znam vidjela sam.  Ne morate vise dojavljivati bug-ove.

 Upravo trazimo uzroke problema, pa ce i to (kao sto ste vidjeli   :Grin:  ) moguce uzrokovati neke nove bugove.  Daklem, radovi su u tijeku.  Hvala na razumijevanju   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

Warning: Wrong parameter count for mysql_query() in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 120
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not query config information

DEBUG MODE

SELECT * FROM rodaphpbb_config

Line : 215
File : common.php

----------


## ban

Pozdrav forumasicama i forumasima, malim i velikim... Uglavnom, cini se da su problemi s radom foruma nastali nakon sinocnjeg upgradea rijeseni. Zahvaljujem na testiranju i pozivam da to cinite i dalje, tj da probleme prijavljujete anchie ili ovdje. HVala na paznji.

----------


## momze

jeah!!!  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

pp-ovi sad rade

pretraživanje svih postova nekog korisnika radi

refreshanje novih postova ne radi  :/ 

hvala ti   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

cini se i meni  :D 

poslala sam sama sebi pp za provjeru jel radi obavijest mailom, ne radi izgleda

----------


## apricot

čćčćčćčćčđđđđđ

----------


## apricot

juhu, mogu napisati da bih jela ćevapčiće   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Care  :Naklon:   (ili da bolje kazem Bane   :Grin:  )

----------


## momze

> čćčćčćčćčđđđđđ


  :Laughing:  

ma zeno, radi - jel jos uvijek ne vjerujes!?

----------


## momze

> juhu, mogu napisati da bih jela ćevapčiće


i đuveđ   :Laughing:  

Ban, hvala ti!   :Kiss:

----------


## ban

> refreshanje novih postova ne radi  :/


Na sto tocno mislis? Na bojanje ikonica? Moguce je da je problem s broserom i nivoom prihvata cookija.




> hvala ti


Jel meni? Nema na cemu. Jedino sto se na ovom forumu radovi ne mogu raditi u zatisju, ono kad nema nikog, jer je jutros u dva sata dok sam radio upgrade bilo 32 korisnika online :D

----------


## Slavica

šuškavi šišmiš šušti u šumi   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> jedino sto se na ovom forumu radovi ne mogu raditi u zatisju, ono kad nema nikog, jer je jutros u dva sata dok sam radio upgrade bilo 32 korisnika online :D


i tako si nas okrutno prekinuo   :Laughing:  
mail potvrde jos nista

----------


## ms. ivy

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> refreshanje novih postova ne radi  :/
> 
> 
> Na sto tocno mislis? Na bojanje ikonica? Moguce je da je problem s broserom i nivoom prihvata cookija.
> 
> 
> ...


ne mislim na to - kad je otvorena stranica "prikaži zadnje postove" i kad je refresham, ponekad prikaže praznu stranicu. jutros nas je dosta imalo taj problem.

subota i nedjelja ujutro su ti najmirnije doba na forumu, kad kuhamo ručak i šećemo s djecom.  8)

----------


## ivarica

opet mi ne otvara nista na linkovima za pretrazivanje postova od zadnje posjete

----------


## sabaleta

Naslovi nekih topica još uvijek ne prikazuju "tvrdo i meko" c

----------


## Amalthea

> opet mi ne otvara nista na linkovima za pretrazivanje postova od zadnje posjete


To je poznati bug te verzije php foruma   :Sad:

----------


## maria71

cvrči cvrči cvrčak na čvoru crne smrče......

đuveđ, dželadija, šišćevap.....

----------


## zmaj

čekat ću đakovo

----------


## gejsha

Neznam jel to svima vama ili samo meni   :Rolling Eyes:   ali meni su slova ko kuca velika i to samo na rodi znaci nisam nista na kompu ja zbrljala  :/

----------


## Mayaa

ovaj topic se trebao zvat _pomozite adminu u nevolji_  :Grin:

----------


## željka!

Meni je jučer kad bi kliknila na "Pogledajte postove od vašeg zadnjeg posjeta" izbacivalo neku grešku, danas mi to radi ok.

----------


## anchie76

> ovaj topic se trebao zvat _pomozite adminu u nevolji_


  :Laughing:

----------


## plavaa

> Jel meni? Nema na cemu. Jedino sto se na ovom forumu radovi ne mogu raditi u zatisju, ono kad nema nikog, jer je jutros u dva sata dok sam radio upgrade bilo 32 korisnika online :D


Aha, please delete install and contrib files.   :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

a meni i dalje ne rade kvacice, pa moram jesti cevapcice!!!  :Laughing:  
ban heeeeelp!!!!!!!!! cini mi se kao netko ko se u to razumije!  :?

----------


## ban

> i tako si nas okrutno prekinuo   
> mail potvrde jos nista


Ovo mozda ne radi iz dva razloga:
1. zato sto mozda server ne dozvoljava koristenje lokalnog sendmaila (mozda iz sigurnosnih razloga jer bi neko teoretski mogao koristiti forum za slanje spama). Te postavke ovise o davatelju prostora.
2. Nisi ukljucila slanje obavijesti u svom kontrolnom panelu

----------


## anchie76

> Ovo mozda ne radi iz dva razloga:
> 1. zato sto mozda server ne dozvoljava koristenje lokalnog sendmaila (mozda iz sigurnosnih razloga jer bi neko teoretski mogao koristiti forum za slanje spama). Te postavke ovise o davatelju prostora.
> 2. Nisi ukljucila slanje obavijesti u svom kontrolnom panelu


Bane kod mene je sve postelano da me obavijestava, a to se ne desava  :/

----------


## ban

> Bane kod mene je sve postelano da me obavijestava, a to se ne desava  :/


Onda je davatelj prostora iskljucio sendmail ili je sendmail sam od sebe nesto riku nabacio. Ajde pitaj ih pa cemo vidjeti sta dalje. Znaci, mozes pitati da li i dalje sajt ima pravo koristenja lokalnog sendmaila.

----------


## anchie76

Imas mail   :Smile:

----------


## paci

Opet mi pokazuje prazne moje postove i postove od zadnjeg puta  :Sad:

----------


## Balarosa

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu
> 
> 
> Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?


Tri puta radi, četvrti ne radi. I tako u krug.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

kod mene isto tako

----------


## andrea

kod mene to radi, ali zato, svaki put kad izađem, sljedeći put traži da se ponovo ulogiram :/

----------


## ban

Novije verzije phpbb2 foruma imaju malo strozi rezim provjere logina, tako da tu ne pomaze ni pamcenje browsera, tj. u najvecoj vecini slucajeva ce nakon logouta forum ce traziti logiranje iako je browser namjesten da pamti sifru i login.Buduci da smo mi sad napravili upgrade za 9 verzija (mislim da je verzija koja je bila do jucer starija od godinu dana), mozda je taj rezim ovdje tek nastupio  :Smile:

----------


## mirje

> Novije verzije phpbb2 foruma imaju malo strozi rezim provjere logina, tako da tu ne pomaze ni pamcenje browsera, tj. u najvecoj vecini slucajeva ce nakon logouta forum ce traziti logiranje iako je browser namjesten da pamti sifru i login.Buduci da smo mi sad napravili upgrade za 9 verzija (mislim da je verzija koja je bila do jucer starija od godinu dana), mozda je taj rezim ovdje tek nastupio


  :Grin:  *Ili ti ga "zdravo seljački":*

----------


## fegusti

meni sinoć prikazao ovo citirano kada sam htjela na forum:



> Please ensure both the install/ and contrib/ directories are deleted


inače, kod mene je čćšžđ
i da, malo me nervira što se moram 2x logirati jer me prvi put ignorira - mislim, nije neki problem, ipak je 2x, 2x  :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

evo, ja se naprimjer uopće ne odlogiram. samo spustim forum na statusnu liniju (jel se tako zove?) a u drugom posebnom prozoru se spajam i otkačim. ne moram ni spominjat da se moj komp gasi samo kad nestane struje   :Grin:

----------


## Mirta30

a kada će proraditi slanje obavijesti na mail o odgovoru na temu?!?!

----------


## anchie76

Radimo na rjesavanju tog problema, ne treba nas podsjecati. Hvala   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

evo nesto novo

Could not insert search results

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '155075485' for key 1

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_time, search_array) VALUES(155075485, 'a16f5e2d98741b8ee81c93d506259d1f', 1181479915, 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:12155:"11, 106, 124, 180, 302, 414, 556, 865, 976, 1077, 1231, 1619, 2585, 2678, 2875, 2960, 2992, 3197, 3460, 3676, 3823, 4320, 4606, 4756, 5128, 5641, 5875, 5911, 6185, 6292, 6447, 6456, 6940, 7414, 7714, 7765, 7770, 7921, 8214, 8276, 8280, 8343, 8434, 8457, 8556, 8666, 8670, 8880, 9106, 9309, 9364, 9377, 9390, 9473, 9518, 9567, 9612, 9755, 9823, 9906, 9950, 9992, 10023, 10035, 10048, 10058, 10103, 10108, 10109, 10118, 10161, 10162, 10164, 10168, 10184, 10205, 10206, 10210, 10218, 10256, 10260, 10264, 10271, 10279, 10280, 10287, 10303, 10304, 10320, 10322, 10329, 10336, 10361, 10428, 10433, 10440, 10453, 10473, 10474, 10475, 10490, 10496, 10500, 10525, 10527, 10540, 10559, 10567, 10568, 10578, 10609, 10618, 10642, 10678, 10716, 10726, 10729, 10730, 10751, 10760, 10761, 10762, 10765, 10773, 10794, 10812, 10831, 10836, 10842, 10851, 10863, 10865, 10869, 10872, 10874, 10884, 10891, 10899, 10904, 10908, 10913, 10919, 10934, 10936, 10956, 10986, 10994, 10999, 11004, 11022, 11036, 11042, 11044, 11051, 11099, 11100, 11119, 11126, 11156, 11159, 11163, 11166, 11200, 11231, 11234, 11236, 11237, 11242, 11251, 11252, 11298, 11302, 11326, 11336, 11376, 11447, 11462, 11464, 11477, 11482, 11483, 11506, 11508, 11535, 11536, 11544, 11561, 11574, 11578, 11580, 11585, 11592, 11628, 11630, 11641, 11652, 11671, 11685, 11691, 11744, 11757, 11781, 11807, 11822, 11863, 11896, 11904, 11915, 11917, 11925, 11933, 11973, 11988, 11993, 12039, 12089, 12095, 12100, 12101, 12105, 12107, 12108, 12128, 12129, 12164, 12186, 12205, 12217, 12237, 12259, 12269, 12283, 12284, 12287, 12295, 12300, 12330, 12331, 12344, 12352, 12353, 12356, 12360, 12361, 12363, 12365, 12371, 12375, 12378, 12380, 12410, 12411, 12420, 12444, 12447, 12467, 12481, 12494, 12509, 12525, 12563, 12594, 12604, 12661, 12666, 12668, 12699, 12780, 12864, 12882, 12953, 12969, 13008, 13032, 13049, 13087, 13209, 13319, 13335, 13340, 13358, 13388, 13531, 13558, 13560, 13567, 13616, 13635, 13729, 13741, 13745, 13757, 13780, 13790, 13795, 13825, 13833, 13843, 13850, 13921, 13953, 13965, 14021, 14049, 14051, 14066, 14163, 14258, 14287, 14330, 14354, 14382, 14387, 14480, 14534, 14729, 14780, 14793, 14798, 14865, 14878, 14880, 14911, 14931, 14960, 15004, 15047, 15071, 15113, 15122, 15141, 15161, 15190, 15193, 15209, 15229, 15245, 15280, 15301, 15326, 15337, 15405, 15429, 15442, 15473, 15480, 15488, 15528, 15534, 15536, 15566, 15567, 15575, 15583, 15595, 15671, 15680, 15686, 15698, 15737, 15744, 15862, 15871, 15881, 15901, 15949, 15989, 16034, 16050, 16085, 16142, 16176, 16184, 16194, 16250, 16258, 16264, 16299, 16309, 16321, 16342, 16385, 16387, 16408, 16426, 16457, 16459, 16465, 16467, 16489, 16531, 16542, 16548, 16550, 16560, 16566, 16606, 16612, 16634, 16643, 16677, 16687, 16688, 16693, 16695, 16714, 16719, 16723, 16782, 16811, 16837, 16845, 16861, 16862, 16878, 16895, 16909, 16976, 17036, 17048, 17094, 17095, 17098, 17101, 17106, 17128, 17141, 17144, 17152, 17161, 17170, 17173, 17175, 17186, 17193, 17201, 17212, 17215, 17223, 17242, 17256, 17258, 17264, 17310, 17314, 17325, 17335, 17337, 17347, 17363, 17374, 17382, 17395, 17401, 17474, 17477, 17520, 17537, 17549, 17554, 17566, 17579, 17586, 17609, 17628, 17648, 17653, 17665, 17671, 17675, 17682, 17696, 17699, 17700, 17712, 17716, 17721, 17734, 17751, 17763, 17773, 17774, 17783, 17793, 17798, 17801, 17810, 17815, 17855, 17885, 17890, 17901, 17902, 17916, 17919, 17922, 17933, 17939, 17947, 17948, 17963, 17978, 17981, 17987, 17994, 17996, 18007, 18014, 18067, 18095, 18111, 18116, 18124, 18126, 18129, 18133, 18150, 18176, 18178, 18182, 18184, 18192, 18202, 18207, 18231, 18241, 18251, 18253, 18256, 18263, 18272, 18300, 18319, 18322, 18332, 18340, 18373, 18381, 18399, 18420, 18452, 18455, 18467, 18505, 18576, 18604, 18607, 18637, 18642, 18644, 18651, 18656, 18658, 18677, 18679, 18684, 18690, 18692, 18693, 18700, 18725, 18739, 18740, 18742, 18748, 18765, 18784, 18795, 18796, 18802, 18807, 18821, 18828, 18835, 18841, 18844, 18849, 18861, 18867, 18883, 18885, 18892, 18896, 18900, 18912, 18915, 18933, 18939, 18950, 18951, 18960, 18961, 18962, 18978, 18990, 19004, 19020, 19046, 19058, 19062, 19067, 19075, 19077, 19078, 19091, 19092, 19114, 19119, 19122, 19129, 19147, 19164, 19190, 19214, 19223, 19226, 19256, 19280, 19288, 19352, 19357, 19360, 19376, 19382, 19384, 19392, 19400, 19408, 19411, 19417, 19427, 19434, 19437, 19438, 19466, 19484, 19493, 19494, 19504, 19505, 19513, 19516, 19520, 19522, 19539, 19559, 19578, 19585, 19591, 19600, 19612, 19630, 19742, 19744, 19750, 19751, 19753, 19754, 19816, 19821, 19940, 19958, 19993, 20019, 20032, 20033, 20040, 20107, 20160, 20161, 20165, 20166, 20178, 20194, 20232, 20234, 20240, 20247, 20248, 20256, 20268, 20270, 20273, 20289, 20347, 20395, 20424, 20425, 20442, 20443, 20445, 20456, 20458, 20461, 20481, 20483, 20486, 20499, 20515, 20519, 20525, 20592, 20610, 20623, 20642, 20670, 20676, 20685, 20727, 20739, 20750, 20766, 20774, 20790, 20798, 20805, 20834, 20853, 20895, 20912, 20938, 20960, 20981, 20982, 20984, 20986, 21012, 21043, 21068, 21084, 21126, 21128, 21131, 21134, 21137, 21140, 21152, 21157, 21172, 21179, 21196, 21199, 21202, 21206, 21210, 21212, 21230, 21233, 21249, 21259, 21264, 21265, 21277, 21282, 21289, 21296, 21304, 21319, 21321, 21334, 21346, 21350, 21355, 21368, 21385, 21391, 21398, 21427, 21432, 21435, 21457, 21469, 21473, 21488, 21492, 21498, 21515, 21529, 21530, 21537, 21540, 21556, 21558, 21562, 21565, 21567, 21583, 21592, 21598, 21625, 21632, 21638, 21682, 21688, 21692, 21700, 21707, 21713, 21720, 21721, 21722, 21736, 21740, 21743, 21759, 21769, 21770, 21772, 21775, 21779, 21780, 21782, 21806, 21808, 21809, 21814, 21834, 21884, 21886, 21889, 21890, 21894, 21903, 21913, 21923, 21925, 21935, 21937, 21938, 21966, 21969, 21977, 21980, 21983, 21990, 21997, 22000, 22004, 22005, 22008, 22013, 22020, 22025, 22027, 22055, 22062, 22074, 22104, 22109, 22112, 22128, 22137, 22145, 22152, 22186, 22189, 22231, 22245, 22263, 22264, 22274, 22278, 22284, 22295, 22296, 22307, 22318, 22321, 22333, 22390, 22409, 22463, 22467, 22475, 22490, 22491, 22492, 22500, 22510, 22546, 22589, 22592, 22603, 22607, 22616, 22620, 22623, 22628, 22634, 22642, 22645, 22649, 22655, 22676, 22680, 22692, 22701, 22703, 22710, 22760, 22773, 22775, 22797, 22823, 22826, 22861, 22866, 22903, 23045, 23047, 23049, 23079, 23096, 23098, 23103, 23104, 23111, 23127, 23130, 23132, 23133, 23136, 23145, 23156, 23163, 23174, 23185, 23188, 23197, 23198, 23216, 23229, 23237, 23246, 23256, 23265, 23279, 23302, 23312, 23319, 23322, 23329, 23335, 23347, 23348, 23365, 23367, 23369, 23396, 23418, 23420, 23423, 23425, 23430, 23432, 23446, 23457, 23471, 23492, 23494, 23511, 23514, 23546, 23581, 23582, 23585, 23592, 23620, 23658, 23672, 23675, 23713, 23723, 23734, 23744, 23757, 23764, 23766, 23775, 23788, 23810, 23822, 23832, 23838, 23844, 23846, 23853, 23878, 23882, 23885, 23886, 23888, 23900, 23901, 23917, 23918, 23931, 23934, 23938, 23942, 23977, 23985, 23996, 24010, 24015, 24022, 24030, 24043, 24054, 24056, 24059, 24092, 24099, 24129, 24140, 24174, 24195, 24212, 24220, 24221, 24231, 24237, 24257, 24262, 24265, 24287, 24289, 24300, 24303, 24304, 24308, 24311, 24313, 24327, 24349, 24364, 24385, 24386, 24394, 24400, 24403, 24425, 24428, 24431, 24432, 24435, 24441, 24448, 24450, 24462, 24465, 24468, 24496, 24503, 24504, 24530, 24540, 24542, 24552, 24589, 24607, 24609, 24611, 24612, 24613, 24622, 24631, 24637, 24715, 24823, 24900, 24917, 24918, 24930, 24931, 24997, 25022, 25027, 25029, 25071, 25178, 25200, 25235, 25257, 25258, 25259, 25376, 25393, 25394, 25432, 25447, 25463, 25472, 25525, 25544, 25548, 25608, 25610, 25620, 25633, 25720, 25767, 25768, 25788, 25807, 25834, 25840, 25844, 25845, 25859, 25890, 25891, 25915, 25920, 25923, 25994, 26010, 26019, 26052, 26055, 26071, 26085, 26119, 26127, 26129, 26132, 26142, 26157, 26160, 26184, 26186, 26200, 26212, 26213, 26226, 26232, 26252, 26261, 26273, 26296, 26310, 26314, 26340, 26341, 26346, 26362, 26367, 26379, 26382, 26390, 26456, 26457, 26492, 26501, 26508, 26533, 26540, 26547, 26558, 26560, 26573, 26588, 26602, 26607, 26613, 26616, 26618, 26646, 26652, 26655, 26661, 26662, 26665, 26710, 26717, 26734, 26750, 26757, 26762, 26817, 26823, 26833, 26835, 26836, 26849, 26852, 26858, 26860, 26864, 26866, 26873, 26890, 26891, 26911, 26913, 26924, 26944, 26950, 26952, 26956, 26957, 26961, 26975, 26987, 27024, 27041, 27075, 27094, 27102, 27112, 27116, 27133, 27145, 27232, 27235, 27238, 27330, 27369, 27381, 27416, 27482, 27533, 27535, 27580, 27671, 27787, 27831, 27840, 27842, 27852, 27859, 27877, 27882, 27916, 27926, 27951, 27993, 28001, 28004, 28009, 28010, 28011, 28015, 28023, 28038, 28052, 28053, 28064, 28094, 28098, 28104, 28105, 28110, 28132, 28168, 28192, 28198, 28230, 28276, 28287, 28296, 28299, 28321, 28341, 28346, 28350, 28365, 28366, 28384, 28394, 28415, 28423, 28467, 28468, 28472, 28474, 28515, 28527, 28648, 28693, 28694, 28710, 28721, 28727, 28737, 28745, 28773, 28784, 28796, 28799, 28801, 28842, 28894, 28897, 28910, 28938, 28950, 28958, 28968, 29045, 29055, 29100, 29141, 29144, 29145, 29151, 29156, 29167, 29169, 29180, 29238, 29263, 29296, 29326, 29346, 29347, 29369, 29381, 29398, 29409, 29413, 29416, 29423, 29452, 29453, 29457, 29460, 29473, 29491, 29492, 29509, 29533, 29534, 29549, 29583, 29587, 29592, 29611, 29625, 29631, 29656, 29657, 29706, 29723, 29737, 29748, 29775, 29792, 29795, 29798, 29882, 29899, 29914, 29941, 29988, 30000, 30033, 30066, 30075, 30109, 30172, 30188, 30201, 30227, 30249, 30263, 30267, 30273, 30333, 30335, 30337, 30340, 30341, 30356, 30363, 30373, 30381, 30382, 30385, 30391, 30403, 30406, 30409, 30435, 30451, 30454, 30458, 30467, 30477, 30505, 30513, 30522, 30533, 30549, 30552, 30558, 30559, 30561, 30594, 30614, 30640, 30641, 30670, 30723, 30729, 30730, 30732, 30746, 30752, 30769, 30802, 30805, 30808, 30826, 30844, 30883, 30885, 30890, 30902, 30905, 30913, 30925, 30926, 30929, 30932, 30957, 30983, 30992, 31044, 31148, 31292, 31363, 31496, 31521, 31589, 31699, 31750, 31753, 31781, 31791, 31798, 31801, 31803, 31804, 31805, 31810, 31853, 31928, 32032, 32036, 32075, 32076, 32078, 32222, 32303, 32371, 32402, 32435, 32438, 32452, 32494, 32495, 32518, 32525, 32540, 32558, 32566, 32573, 32615, 32645, 32670, 32689, 32691, 32704, 32946, 32963, 33106, 33137, 33175, 33223, 33289, 33327, 33336, 33348, 33419, 33428, 33448, 33454, 33459, 33502, 33519, 33522, 33535, 33559, 33604, 33610, 33621, 33693, 33696, 33706, 33750, 33754, 33755, 33757, 33760, 33820, 33833, 33857, 33884, 33930, 33933, 33975, 33976, 33983, 33994, 34003, 34006, 34040, 34047, 34052, 34079, 34168, 34184, 34257, 34335, 34347, 34364, 34407, 34446, 34457, 34461, 34497, 34605, 34617, 34638, 34666, 34675, 34773, 34786, 34801, 34882, 34884, 34914, 34963, 35010, 35039, 35043, 35058, 35061, 35064, 35132, 35144, 35187, 35193, 35248, 35345, 35461, 35469, 35501, 35508, 35512, 35515, 35550, 35555, 35614, 35628, 35645, 35762, 35791, 35793, 35944, 36037, 36049, 36087, 36090, 36093, 36101, 36120, 36141, 36142, 36180, 36189, 36207, 36212, 36222, 36252, 36264, 36268, 36303, 36316, 36364, 36381, 36490, 36501, 36525, 36662, 36783, 36846, 36984, 37059, 37217, 37286, 37287, 37312, 37369, 37400, 37402, 37461, 37467, 37669, 37670, 37701, 37768, 37933, 37935, 37958, 38076, 38084, 38214, 38222, 38422, 38430, 38528, 38529, 38548, 38550, 38559, 38597, 38643, 38646, 38649, 38651, 38654, 38662, 38695, 38711, 38733, 38787, 38818, 38933, 38941, 38942, 39017, 39020, 39048, 39061, 39073, 39139, 39290, 39492, 39506, 39575, 39595, 39606, 39608, 39611, 39668, 39672, 39674, 39682, 39796, 39797, 39819, 39835, 39889, 39918, 39920, 40092, 40206, 40211, 40216, 40218, 40220, 40247, 40289, 40359, 40408, 40445, 40564, 40650, 40664, 40668, 40752, 40816, 40859, 40879, 40926, 41043, 41180, 41266, 41343, 41361, 41468, 41500, 41576, 41828, 41841, 41854, 41863, 41917, 41955, 41972, 42001, 42013, 42031, 42041, 42066, 42085, 42096, 42101, 42193, 42354, 42376, 42407, 42437, 42442, 42445, 42498, 42513, 42520, 42523, 42571, 42625, 42694, 42888, 42893, 42898, 42945, 43089, 43127, 43200, 43206, 43225, 43256, 43304, 43311, 43331, 43361, 43381, 43410, 43425, 43436, 43437, 43446, 43467, 43481, 43510";s:17:"total_match_count";i:1747;s:12:"split  _search";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"D  ESC";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return  _chars";i:200;}')

Line : 707
File : search.php

----------


## tinkie winkie

an ti miša, a što si ti kemijala???  :shock:

----------


## ban

Zdravo,
mozes li reci sto si upisala u pretragu da probamo rekonstruirati gresku

----------


## clio180

bane, kada se iz mojih postova vracam na pocetnu, pa idem u postove od mog zadnjeg posjeta, onda mi ne prikaze niti jedan post. prije bi trebala to ponoviti tri puta, pa bi uspjela iz cetvrte, a sada nece ni iz cetvrte!?

----------


## Amalthea

> bane, kada se iz mojih postova vracam na pocetnu, pa idem u postove od mog zadnjeg posjeta, onda mi ne prikaze niti jedan post. prije bi trebala to ponoviti tri puta, pa bi uspjela iz cetvrte, a sada nece ni iz cetvrte!?


Misliš nešto ovakvo?

http://www.rodaplus.net/pics/blank.JPG


Ovo je bug foruma.
Ako bane ikako uspije i ovo riješiti, molim rješenje na PP  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> Zdravo,
> mozes li reci sto si upisala u pretragu da probamo rekonstruirati gresku


ako mene pitas, nista, klikla sam na link na forum iz Favoritesa, a link mi vodi na egosearch
pretpostavljam da su ove silne brojke ustvari brojevi topika

----------


## clio180

da amalthea, upravo tako. ali to mi se prije nije desavalo.

----------


## upornamama

Sad definitivno nista ne kuzim. Gledala sam jednu temu gdje su citirali autoricu (daphne) na nekoliko mjesta ali njenog posta nigdje nema (?), odem na pretraznik i trazim autoricu, i opet je nema. Trazila sam druge autore i uredno mi se prikazuju postovi.

----------


## ronin

Možda je taj post pripadao na pdf Prije začeća gdje je daphne dosta postala.
Imali smo prije par dana veliko pospremanje i puno je topica izbrisano i smanjio nam se broj postova,pa je i dosta njenih izbrisano.
Ja imala 2000 postova a sad sam opet novorođenče.  :Grin:

----------


## vesna72

Napišem post i kad kliknem na "pošaljite", odlogira me. Ne svaki put, očito, ali danas dvaput.

----------


## leonisa

prazno otvara na klik
Pogledajte postove od Vašeg zadnjeg posjeta
Pogledajte svoje postove
i ne vidim palatale (jedan od razloga zasto ih i sama nikad ne koristim)

----------


## anchie76

> Napišem post i kad kliknem na "pošaljite", odlogira me. Ne svaki put, očito, ali danas dvaput.


Za pocetak pobrisi cookije i internet files.

Izadji iz rodine stranice. Ugasi explorer. Upali ga, odi u TOOLS => INTERNET OPTIONS i tamo stisni DELETE COOKIES i DELETE FILES (klikni na kucicu da ti obrise i offline pages) 

Izgasi explorer, upali ponovo i onda se ulogiraj.

----------


## vesna72

Jesam, hvala.

----------


## ms. ivy

osim što ima problema s logiranjem, pčelica javlja da joj ne rade smajlići.

----------


## Lutonjica

> prazno otvara na klik
> Pogledajte postove od Vašeg zadnjeg posjeta
> Pogledajte svoje postove
> i ne vidim palatale (jedan od razloga zasto ih i sama nikad ne koristim)


ovako i meni

----------


## ivarica

> pčelica javlja da joj ne rade smajlići.


nek provjeri postavke svog profila

----------


## plavaa

> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 12 bytes) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/search.php on line 384



Search, all signs, show posts (not topic), show exact term "3 x na dan".



(Cure spomenule na PZ a ja nemam pojma o cemu pricaju kad kazu "I ja se drzim onog 3 x na dan" pa sam probala saznat).   :Grin:

----------


## retha

> Misliš nešto ovakvo?
> 
> http://www.rodaplus.net/pics/blank.JPG


Meni isto ovako, neki put otvori..a neki put moram par puta klikati..

----------


## LeeLoo

...meni svako toliko kad kliknem pogledaj nove postove ili pogledaj svoje postove-ne daje ništa-prazno...ili kad već gledam svoje ili nove postove pa dok sam na toj stranici kliknem refresh-opet daje isto-blank,ništa...-to se dešava svako toliko....  :Sad:   :/

----------


## anchie76

Sada bi vam svima trebale raditi obavijesti na mail   :Smile:

----------


## mendula

O daaa, rade vrlo vrijedno!

----------


## anchie76

> O daaa, rade vrlo vrijedno!


Pricaj mi o tome.. zazalila sam kad sam vidjela koliko poste imam na mailu   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

evo ovo maloprije:
Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database

----------


## Mum2Be

Super je to da sad stizu odgovori i na mail, ali meni je puuuno bolje i jednostavnije provjeravati ih na "pogledaj svoje postove", a tamo sad ne stoji nista. Jel zbog funkcioniranja maila ili ce ih opet biti?

----------


## apricot

> mendula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> O daaa, rade vrlo vrijedno!
> 
> 
> Pricaj mi o tome.. zazalila sam kad sam vidjela koliko poste imam na mailu


anchie, ja po cijele dane samo brišem!
ukidaj tu opciju, ovo navire ko iz vode  :shock:

----------


## Mayaa

hm, ja sam na mail dobila novu zaporku  :/

----------


## Joe

A meni ne otvara pogledajte postove od vašeg zadnjeg.... i pogledajte svoje postove, nego samo prazno

----------


## clio180

a ja sam dobila 187 mail poruka za odgovore na teme!

----------


## Andora

ja jučer i danas non stop brišem na mailu obavijesti da imam PM.
i tako brišem već njih preko 120 komada. PM-ovi datiraju još iz veljače pa na dalje.
trenutno sam na brisanju travnja - još svibanj i malo lipnja i gotova... valjda

(nisam ni znala da imam toliko prijateljica   :Grin:  )

----------


## anchie76

Ako ce vam biti sta lakse, mene je docekalo 1982 neprocitane poruke jutros na mailu   :Grin:    Do sad sam uspjela spustiti brojku na 1700   :Laughing:

----------


## Slavica

Hm, iskreno mene danas docekalo nekih 800, od jucer ni ne brojim, skoro me šlag trefil   :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

sada sam izbrisala jos 130 mailova. izgleda da kako ispraznim inbox, a on mi se ponovo napuni!!! ja sam si u profilu  na forumu iskljucila opciju da me obavjestava na e-mail kada je odgovor na temu koju pratim! probajte i vi !

----------


## bimba iaia

:Laughing:   da mi svaki mail donese 1kn...koliko bi to pelena bilo? 
(patim od simdroma zaraze platnenima...više ih ne sanjam,al sad sve preračunavam u pelene   :Sick:  )

----------


## vimmerby

> Ako ce vam biti sta lakse, mene je docekalo 1982 neprocitane poruke jutros na mailu     Do sad sam uspjela spustiti brojku na 1700


izgleda da ti je od silnog napora prošvikal mail pa sam danas dobila neku poštu od travnja s tvoje adrese!    :Smile:

----------


## Joe

> Sad definitivno nista ne kuzim. Gledala sam jednu temu gdje su citirali autoricu (daphne) na nekoliko mjesta ali njenog posta nigdje nema (?), odem na pretraznik i trazim autoricu, i opet je nema. Trazila sam druge autore i uredno mi se prikazuju postovi.


Može jedno pitanje? Znam da je daphne neslavno otišla sa foruma, kao i bubimirko, ali ne kužim zašto su njeni svi postovi izbrisani, a njemu je ukinut profil pa je samo gost? Možda me se ne tiče, ali to mi je malo kao sovjetsko krojenje povijesti i izrezivanje politički nepodobnih iz fotki i sličnoga? Ako je tehnička greška, povlačim.

----------


## plavaa

Koristite Gmail. Grupira mejlove pa se svi brisu jednim klikom.  8)

----------


## Belinda

Danas sam dobila oko dvadesetak mailova o praćenju teme, novim porukama (kojih nije bilo) itd.

----------


## Tanči

Ja sam dobila 277   :Laughing:  

skoro sam sa lopte(na kojoj sjedim)pala od šoka kad su se počeli štancati   :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

anchie, nemoj mi vise slati mailove, pliz!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## Stijena

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad kliknem na gumbe 
> prikazi neporcitane postove i prikazi moje postove - otvara mi praznu stranicu
> 
> 
> Meni oboje radi bez greske.  Ostali korisnici, jel vam to radi ok ili ne?


meni to još uvijek ne radi
odnosno moram par puta kliknuti i vraćati se da bi mi otvorilo

----------


## anchie76

> Može jedno pitanje? Znam da je daphne neslavno otišla sa foruma, kao i bubimirko, ali ne kužim zašto su njeni svi postovi izbrisani, a njemu je ukinut profil pa je samo gost? Možda me se ne tiče, ali to mi je malo kao sovjetsko krojenje povijesti i izrezivanje politički nepodobnih iz fotki i sličnoga? Ako je tehnička greška, povlačim.


Daphne nije brisana (barem ne namjerno).. I stvarno mi nije jasno zasto nema njenih postova  :/    Doduse sad kad razmisljam, uzasno puno spamera brisem sa servera, moguce da sam greskom obrisala i nju jer joj je bio deaktiviran racun   :Sad:    Ako je to slucaj, ja se ispricavam svima a ponajvise njoj.  To mi zaista nije bila namjera   :Sad:  

Bubimirko je dobio trajnu zabranu pristupa forumu, i s obzirom da se vise nece vracati, nema potrebe da mu i dalje stoji otvoren korisnicki racun - tako da je sad uklonjen.  (To bih vjerojatno napravila i s Daphninim racunom, s namjerom da svi postovi ostanu i da se vide od koga su... Stvarno mi je zao da se ovo desilo   :Sad:  )

----------


## clio180

kad kliknem da ne zelim vise pratiti neku temu, ona mi je i drugi dan u mojim postovima, i dalje mi javlja kada netko odgovori na nju.

----------


## gejsha

97 obavjesti na mail za privatne poruke   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

preko 3700

----------


## zmaj

min 2000

----------


## snoopygirl

a ja sam te obavjesti fino skinula kad sam skužila da prije vidim odgovor no što primim mail   :Grin:  
tj, visila sam na forumu   :Grin:  


al 3000  :shock:  :shock:

----------

Could not obtain topic information

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1064 You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'BY p.post_id ASC' at line 5

SELECT t.topic_id, t.topic_title, t.topic_status, t.topic_replies, t.topic_time, t.topic_type, t.topic_vote, t.topic_last_post_id, f.forum_name, f.forum_status, f.forum_id, f.auth_view, f.auth_read, f.auth_post, f.auth_reply, f.auth_edit, f.auth_delete, f.auth_sticky, f.auth_announce, f.auth_pollcreate, f.auth_vote, f.auth_attachments, f.min_posts_to_view, f.max_posts_to_view, COUNT(p2.post_id) AS prev_posts FROM rodaphpbb_topics t, rodaphpbb_forums f, rodaphpbb_posts p, rodaphpbb_posts p2 WHERE p.post_id = 1040579 AND t.topic_id = p.topic_id AND p2.topic_id = p.topic_id AND p2.post_id <= 1040579 AND f.forum_id = t.forum_id GROUP BY p.post_id, t.topic_id, t.topic_title, t.topic_status, t.topic_replies, t.topic_time, t.topic_type, t.topic_vote, t.topic_last_post_id, f.forum_name, f.forum_status, f.forum_id, f.auth_view, f.auth_read, f.auth_post, f.auth_reply, f.auth_edit, f.auth_delete, f.auth_sticky, f.auth_announce, f.auth_pollcreate, f.auth_vote, f.auth_attachments , f.min_posts_to_view, f.max_posts_to_viewORDER BY p.post_id ASC

Line : 157
File : viewtopic.php

----------

gost-ninka

----------


## anchie76

Hvala.  Upravo se radi na rjesavanju   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Jednoj forumasici uopce ne da ulaz i javlja ovo: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: phpbbdoctor_post_count_auth() in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/index.php on line 179

----------


## ban

> Jednoj forumasici uopce ne da ulaz i javlja ovo: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: phpbbdoctor_post_count_auth() in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/index.php on line 179


Ova greska je bila jako kratko. Molim te, reci forumasici da proba ponovno. Ako i dalje ne ide neka ocisti cache browsera. Ako jos ne ide neka provjeri ima li ukljucen proxy za pristup webu pa neka ga nakratko iskljuci.

----------


## bibai

> ...meni svako toliko kad kliknem pogledaj nove postove ili pogledaj svoje postove-ne daje ništa-prazno...ili kad već gledam svoje ili nove postove pa dok sam na toj stranici kliknem refresh-opet daje isto-blank,ništa...-to se dešava svako toliko....   :/


Kod mene je to još uvijek tako.   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

Nazalost to je greska ove verzije foruma, i nije do nas (tj. ne mozemo je mi popraviti).  Predstoji nam samo da decki u php-u izdaju novu popravljenu verziju foruma i da onda mi nadogradimo nas.

Zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## niccoleta

hej, evo meni se u zadnje vrijeme javlja problem, kad napišem tekst i hoću ubaciti neki smajlić na kraju mi obriše cijeli tekst koji sam napisala   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ne svaki put, nego povremeno, pa ne znam da li je to do rode ili mog kompa.... 
jel se kom događalo?

----------


## upornamama

Vec par dana javlja ovo:

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

----------


## ivarica

meni sad javilo ovo

Could not insert search results

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '1479553995' for key 1

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_time, search_array) VALUES(1479553995, 'c293e14132a6e74a905bd646c5f9c3fd', 1185358674, 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:54:"44794, 45577, 45632, 45680, 45715, 45738, 45841, 45846";s:17:"total_match_count";i:8;s:12:"split_se  arch";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"DESC  ";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return_ch  ars";i:200;}')

Line : 764
File : search.php

----------


## ban

Ovo s max_user_connections nije bug nego vjerojatno feature s kojim se phpbb stiti od botova.
Ovo drugo - SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry je bug u samom forumu. Poznat je i u samoj phpbb zajednici. Citam da je najavljena ispravka. Vjerojatno u nekoj od sljedecih verzija.

----------


## Stijena

mene stalno izbacuje da se moram ponovno loginirati
i prije me je svako malo
ali danas non-stop, kad napišem post ili čak hoću na početnu

----------


## Tashunica

Danas mi je par puta ovo izbacilo:
Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error

----------


## snoopygirl

phpBB : Critical Error 

Error doing DB query userdata row fetch

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'rodaphpbb_users.MYI' (errno: 145)

SELECT * FROM rodaphpbb_users WHERE user_id = -1

Line : 136
File : sessions.php 

evo i mog. i još nešto mi je izbacivalo.....

----------


## snoopygirl

evo ovo kao i Tashunici

----------


## anchie76

ISKON ima problema sa serverom na kojem se nalazimo.. tako da trenutno rade, i jos nisu zavrsili.  Moguce je da ce jos biti trenutaka da se nece moci na sajt i forum.  Zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## vesna72

Kad tražim svoje postove dobijem:

Could not insert search results

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '918677959' for key 1

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_time, search_array) VALUES(918677959, '5f0e8d23cf02e92a420e68b16ba90860', 1186676253, 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:1184:"81, 123, 133, 149, 370, 379, 556, 622, 746, 900, 912, 1001, 1216, 1426, 1737, 2001, 2322, 2504, 2549, 2562, 2622, 2623, 2625, 2650, 2654, 2657, 2842, 3916, 5236, 5298, 5319, 5406, 5425, 5488, 5679, 5690, 5696, 5764, 5813, 8105, 8187, 11664, 20247, 23110, 25210, 26969, 30132, 34601, 34670, 35144, 35968, 37225, 37227, 40079, 40541, 41188, 41700, 41919, 42885, 43020, 43286, 43305, 43481, 43544, 43549, 43560, 43635, 43638, 43647, 43730, 43775, 43910, 43924, 44195, 44375, 44397, 44404, 44416, 44638, 44757, 44786, 44819, 44826, 44840, 44859, 44868, 44894, 44918, 44958, 45056, 45141, 45189, 45220, 45308, 45435, 45472, 45487, 45496, 45531, 45623, 45666, 45667, 45669, 45694, 45703, 45738, 45739, 45747, 45756, 45764, 45786, 45798, 45809, 45830, 45861, 45862, 45885, 45900, 45935, 45966, 45975, 45998, 46013, 46017, 46023, 46060, 46063, 46086, 46094, 46102, 46109, 46113, 46114, 46124, 46150, 46155, 46160, 46180, 46186, 46189, 46200, 46201, 46205, 46207, 46217, 46223, 46237, 46253, 46254, 46257, 46259, 46265, 46285, 46286, 46293, 46299, 46301, 46304, 46307, 46314, 46318, 46337, 46346, 46393, 46402, 46404, 46412, 46419, 46420, 46429, 46433, 46450, 46458, 46463, 46479, 46515, 46527";s:17:"total_match_count";i:177;s:12:"split_  search";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"DE  SC";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return_  chars";i:200;}')

Line : 764
File : search.php

----------


## vesna72

Ista stvar  i na novim postovima

Could not insert search results

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '1314650608' for key 1

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_time, search_array) VALUES(1314650608, '5f0e8d23cf02e92a420e68b16ba90860', 1186676455, 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:1258:"1330, 3172, 5293, 6221, 7212, 9330, 9738, 11781, 12410, 16735, 17135, 21238, 23911, 27361, 30109, 33252, 33414, 33523, 33719, 34509, 34726, 36728, 37157, 37807, 37869, 38073, 38152, 38873, 39179, 39681, 39864, 40043, 41085, 41383, 41494, 41838, 42171, 43387, 43481, 43552, 43577, 43717, 43993, 44071, 44104, 44170, 44181, 44212, 44450, 44730, 44731, 44757, 44912, 44921, 45029, 45071, 45108, 45115, 45320, 45356, 45370, 45506, 45525, 45583, 45584, 45649, 45738, 45791, 45836, 45850, 45926, 45939, 45944, 45963, 45965, 45968, 45980, 46026, 46073, 46089, 46115, 46117, 46121, 46122, 46144, 46147, 46152, 46164, 46214, 46215, 46248, 46259, 46265, 46269, 46291, 46303, 46305, 46308, 46314, 46316, 46326, 46331, 46332, 46340, 46341, 46351, 46353, 46365, 46377, 46393, 46394, 46396, 46400, 46401, 46402, 46414, 46416, 46418, 46420, 46422, 46425, 46432, 46435, 46437, 46438, 46439, 46440, 46457, 46459, 46460, 46461, 46468, 46474, 46479, 46483, 46485, 46487, 46493, 46494, 46495, 46496, 46498, 46499, 46500, 46503, 46505, 46506, 46509, 46510, 46511, 46512, 46514, 46515, 46516, 46517, 46521, 46522, 46523, 46524, 46525, 46526, 46529, 46530, 46531, 46532, 46533, 46534, 46535, 46536, 46537, 46538, 46539, 46540, 46541, 46542, 46544, 46545, 46546, 46547, 46548, 46549";s:17:"total_match_count";i:181;s:12:"split_  search";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"DE  SC";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return_  chars";i:200;}')

Line : 764
File : search.php

----------


## mama sanja

Ako nakon loginiranja neko vrijeme ništa ne radim (npr. bebač se probudi...), kad se vratim uredno me ponovo traži login. :?

----------


## oka

Jooj, da i mene to muči, izgubim sve nove postove   :Mad:

----------

